
iOS 14 turns volume down if it is set to "loud" for too long - tosh
https://twitter.com/steipete/status/1306884214252613632
======
nickysielicki
That's pretty stupid. Correct me if I'm wrong, but the device presumably has
no idea what the impedance of the sink is, or what the sink even is. AUX port
on your car that requires max volume out of your iPhone to have reasonable
dynamic range? Doesn't matter. Audiophile high-impedance headphones that need
a bit more oomph to be usable? Doesn't matter.

The angle on this tweet annoys me quite a bit, though.

> Here‘s my reason to jailbreak as soon as one is out. Do I own my iPhone or
> does it own me? #patronage

Really? We're going to assign blame to the closed ecosystem here? Really? I
love FOSS as much as anyone but the screenshot attached to the tweet shows
clearly where the blame should go:

> In certain regions, these notifications cannot be turned off due to
> regulations and safety standards.

The problem is Big Brother government, the bureaucrats who think that they
need to impose on your life to improve your life, and the people who vote them
into office and keep them there. Apple is just doing what they're legally
required to do.

~~~
Wowfunhappy
> That's pretty stupid. The device has no idea what the impedance of the sink
> is, or what the sink even is. AUX port on your car that requires max volume
> out of your iPhone to have reasonable dynamic range? Doesn't matter.
> Audiophile high-impedance headphones that need a bit more oomph to be
> usable? Doesn't matter.

Hmm, if this can be turned off in Settings (can it?), I think it's still a
sensible default. Most people aren't using high-impedance headphones, and this
little nudge could potentially save the hearing of a lot of people!

~~~
nickysielicki
Going off the screenshot, I don't think it can.

> In certain regions, these notifications cannot be turned off due to
> regulations and safety standards.

~~~
johnisgood
Someone who uses it told me that it can be disabled. Notifications are just
notifications, that is fine if displayed only once when going above the
threshold, but changing the volume is not OK.

